# ترنيمة / صوت المسيحى الحر مستر من الاستوديو لعندنا وبس " المرنمه / مارفى صمؤئيل " 2010- على اكتر من سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .



## بولا وديع (31 مايو 2010)

*ترنيمة / صوت المسيحى الحر مستر من الاستوديو لعندنا وبس " المرنمه / مارفى صمؤئيل " 2010- على اكتر من سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*







ترنيمة / صوت المسيحى الحر 
مستر من الاستوديو لعندنا وبس
أداء صوتي : المرنمه / مارفى صمؤئيل
كلمات : مايكل الديب
لحن واداء فردى : مارفى صموئيل
توزيع موسيقى وهندسة صوت : مينا القمص بساده

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق

 اختر سيرفر
Size  : 9 MB    
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).





mediafire

rapidshare

freakshare

x7.to

sendspace

badongo

ifile.it

zippyshare

to links

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة​













​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة / صوت المسيحى الحر مستر من الاستوديو لعندنا وبس " المرنمه / مارفى صمؤئيل " 2010- على اكتر من سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة / صوت المسيحى الحر مستر من الاستوديو لعندنا وبس " المرنمه / مارفى صمؤئيل " 2010- على اكتر من سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

تسلم ايدك يا بولا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة / صوت المسيحى الحر مستر من الاستوديو لعندنا وبس " المرنمه / مارفى صمؤئيل " 2010- على اكتر من سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

شكرا ليك على الترنيمه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بولا وديع (12 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة / صوت المسيحى الحر مستر من الاستوديو لعندنا وبس " المرنمه / مارفى صمؤئيل " 2010- على اكتر من سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

مرسى جدا لمروركم ربنا يارككم
صلولى محتاج صلواتكم
​


----------



## naro_lovely (13 يناير 2011)

*رد: ترنيمة / صوت المسيحى الحر مستر من الاستوديو لعندنا وبس " المرنمه / مارفى صمؤئيل " 2010- على اكتر من سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*رائعة قوووووووووووووووووووى وصوتها باسم الصليب حلو قوووووووووى*​


----------

